# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Appendagitis/vetinfarct

## Agnes574

Beste leden,

Wie heeft er ervaring met deze aandoening of kan ons meer informatie geven over deze aandoening?

Alle reacties welkom!

----------


## Elyan

Hallo Agnes,
Ik heb deze aandoening gehad. Het klopt dat je dezelfde symptomen als een blinde darm ontsteking hebt. 
Maar door middel van een scan werd ontdekt dat er een stukje vet aan mijn darmen was ontstoken. 
De pijn is voor 5 dagen aanhoudend geweest, en heftig. Nu, 5 weken later, heb ik alsnog last van kloppende pijn in mijn rechterbuik, wanneer het helemaal weg is, is nog de vraag..
mvg, Elyan

----------


## helmpie

Hallo Elyan,

Ik ben dit topic gestart omdat ik deze diagnose heb gekregen en er weinig over te vinden was.
Ik kom er helaas niet meer vanaf en het keert regelmatig terug en heb dan 10 tot 15 dagen hevige buikbijn.
Ik slik dan Tramadol om de pijn te stillen.
Er is ook weinig aan te doen.
De internist had voorgesteld als de kwaliteit van leven daardoor zo slecht wordt dat ze de gehele darm kunnen verwijderen. Maar dan kom ik aan een stoma en ik ben pas 41 jaar dus daar zit ik echt nog niet op te wachten. Dus voorlopig hou ik het maar op Tramdol dat is voor mij de enige pijnstiller die werkt voor die hevige buikpijnen.

Hier staat een stukje erover geschreven 

http://www.radiologen.nl/files/file/...20Vriesman.pdf

We hebben één geluk het is een onschuldig iets alleen heel erg vervelend.
Ik wens jou veel sterkte

----------


## Elyan

Ik schrik hier wel van.. Omdat ze me altijd voor hebben gehouden dat het vanzelf weg zou trekken. En bij mij dit ook niet het geval is.
Het is niet dat ik erge buikpijnen heb, maar wel erg vervelende die steeds elke dag 3x terug keert. 
Ik denk eraan om morgen terug te gaan naar de dokter, om zo weer onderzoeken te verrichten. Ik ben pas 17, dus zo'n aandoening wat u ook heeft, hoop ik toch niet te hebben.
Kunt u mij vertellen hoelang u dit al heeft? En wat dit voor uw leven inhoudt? Ik wil er graag meer van weten!
Alvast bedankt
Elyan

----------


## helmpie

> Ik schrik hier wel van.. Omdat ze me altijd voor hebben gehouden dat het vanzelf weg zou trekken. En bij mij dit ook niet het geval is.
> Het is niet dat ik erge buikpijnen heb, maar wel erg vervelende die steeds elke dag 3x terug keert. 
> Ik denk eraan om morgen terug te gaan naar de dokter, om zo weer onderzoeken te verrichten. Ik ben pas 17, dus zo'n aandoening wat u ook heeft, hoop ik toch niet te hebben.
> Kunt u mij vertellen hoelang u dit al heeft? En wat dit voor uw leven inhoudt? Ik wil er graag meer van weten!
> Alvast bedankt
> Elyan


Hallo Elyan,

Ik heb deze aandoening vanaf 2007, en het is een onschuldig iets.
Alleen heel erg vervelend, het keert regelmatig bij mij terug.
De ene keer is het redelijk snel achter elkaar en zo heb ik er een hele tijd geen last van.
Bij mij is er echt hevige buikpijn, maar zoals ik al schreef houd die pijn gemiddeld 10 a 15 dagen aan en kan ik redelijk goed onderdrukken met Tramadol dat is een pijnstiller. Verder is er mee te leven. De pijn trekt ook vanzelf weer weg.
Het is alleen heel vervelend dat het bij mij telkens terug keert. maar ik weet niet hoe dat bij andere zit, ik ben geen arts  :Wink:  
Wens je veel sterkte.

Liefs Helmpie

----------

